# Made a wonderful dinner the other night



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2010)

Made a pan-seared sirloin with a red wine sance. My wife made basil/garlic mashed potatoes to go along with it. I rubbed the sirloin down with a crushed peppercorn/allspice combo and made the red wine sauce with shallots and a tasty zinfandel. It all turned out so very nice. Then, poured glasses of the zinfandel to accompany the food. Yum.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 23, 2010)

That does sound really nice.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Leanne!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds really good, but if you really want to tease us show a picture next time!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds really good, but if you really want to tease us show a picture next time!



I will most certainly provide pics the next time. lol!


----------



## DesertDance (Jun 1, 2010)

*Cherokee Town and Country*

Hey Maestro! That sounds delish! Club Corp member here! Home club is Cherokee Town & Country in Atlanta! Maybe you can cook that for me and JD whenever we're around!

Don't worry. That's my home club, but live in California now. Golfing here tomorrow as a reciprocal member at Desert Falls Country Club. 
Suzi


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont think I received the invitation, huh, it must have got lost in the mail!


----------

